# What is a pistol ? Is there a difference? How about "Clip"



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Why do we correct people when they call a mag a clip ?

Or they refer to a revolver , as a pistol.

When war began there were three types of pistol in general use: revolvers, clip-loaded automatics and the so-called 'blow-back' models. Webley pistol revolver.

The bottom line is that both terms, clip and magazine, are used almost interchangeably today to describe a detachable device for feeding the action of a firearm. Before purists chime in, let me add that back in 1909 and 1910--as the United States was looking at adopting its first self-loading pistol for widespread issue--in U.S. Army Ordnance Dept. documents it referred to the detachable box magazine for what would become the U.S. M1911 pistol as, well, a clip.

Clips Vs. Magazines - American Rifleman Mobile


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Pic;

We do these things to help both educate and familiarize people new to the world of handguns about the terminologies used in this fascinating arena. I venture to say that most people who offer such corrections are doing so with good intent and not to belittle or make fun of someone's lack of knowledge about the subject.

Another reason is to ween people away from what they have seen on TV and in movies. All too often news reports, movies, TV shows, and even some documentaries misuse these terms and through in their own, such as "high caliber" or sniper rifle or assault rifle. Wouldn't it be a good idea to help people new to all of this to understand the facts and the truth about firearms rather than continue believing what they have seen and heard through dubious sources?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Where I am from, a shopping cart is the same thing as a buggy! We get it. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Pic;
> 
> We do these things to help both educate and familiarize people new to the world of handguns about the terminologies used in this fascinating arena. I venture to say that most people who offer such corrections are doing so with good intent and not to belittle or make fun of someone's lack of knowledge about the subject.
> 
> Another reason is to ween people away from what they have seen on TV and in movies. All too often news reports, movies, TV shows, and even some documentaries misuse these terms and through in their own, such as "high caliber" or sniper rifle or assault rifle. Wouldn't it be a good idea to help people new to all of this to understand the facts and the truth about firearms rather than continue believing what they have seen and heard through dubious sources?


The U.S. army ordinance dept reference above?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

A clip does not enclose the cartridges, it controls/retains them. A revolver is a _kind_ of pistol - a kind characterized by a cylinder that revolves/indexes during use. The terminology we use serves to better describe the weapon and/or its parts. Why do you think this is wrong?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't get too hung up on it, but it gets confusing to some when they can't find the "clip" release button when wanting to eject and load another clip in their handgun.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

My two cents...

I correct mainly because a clip to me pertains to rifles, machine guns and their ilk while a magazine deals with a pistol. Massive boxes of ammo for machine guns... I just say belt fed flat out and reference reloading as getting a new/fresh box or belt. But maybe I'm the uneducated one, hahaha!

As for a pistol v revolver... That one was new to me until I started my love affair with revolvers. A "handgun" can be a pistol or a revolver. A revolver uses a cylinder that revolves about a central axis to make available a fresh round. A pistol uses a magazine (or "clip" if you want!). To me that's the distinction. They're both handguns, but for me the line is drawn on how the ammo is fed. Rarely, if ever, do I correct anyone for calling a revolver a pistol since it is general parlance. It is so common it is pointless to really correct.

On a secondary point, there could be a degree of snootiness or elitism involved. A kind of "one up" type of thing to keep the "more experienced" or "wisen" ones on top. -shrugs-


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I only use mags in my autoloders.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> A clip does not enclose the cartridges, it controls/retains them. A revolver is a _kind_ of pistol - a kind characterized by a cylinder that revolves/indexes during use. The terminology we use serves to better describe the weapon and/or its parts. Why do you think this is wrong?


I'm asking when we're the terms changed?
Back in the early 1900's they were common terms. But today I notice that there is much correcting of long established terms of reference, as in the army's ordinance of the 1911 that the magazine is a clip.
Did the armed forces get it wrong?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Too much TV pic.... "clip" sounds way cooler, lol. 

Apparently any black or camo bolt action rifle with a scope & bipod is a "Sniper" rifle... when in fact it is any rifle in the hands of a trained Sniper that can be considered a "Sniper Rifle". TV, media and the uninformed spread inconsistencies in terminology... as well as the internet.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Too much TV pic.... "clip" sounds way cooler, lol.
> 
> Apparently any black or camo bolt action rifle with a scope & bipod is a "Sniper" rifle... when in fact it is any rifle in the hands of a trained Sniper that can be considered a "Sniper Rifle". TV, media and the uninformed spread inconsistencies in terminology... as well as the internet.


I call them clipazines,lol.

We're the heck you been, 
:smt033


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Might as well call em' that, lol. 

"Try our new extended, hi-cap clipazines... they'll make you uber tacticool."


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

pic said:


> I call them clipazines,lol.
> 
> We're the heck you been,
> :smt033


You, sir, have made my evening. LOL


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Might as well call em' that, lol.
> 
> "Try our new extended, hi-cap clipazines... they'll make you uber tacticool."


You can't trust the army ordinance dept or the American rifllemen.

They were my source! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Might as well call em' that, lol.
> 
> "Try our new extended, hi-cap clipazines... they'll make you uber tacticool."


On a side note,,,,,Sorry bout the LIONS
:smt033


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Those damn Refs... unbelievable calls made and not made in that game. Is what it is... no use crying about something I have no control over. Lackluster second half didn't help either, lol.

Thanks for the condolences though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And the score at the Colosseum: Lions, 6; Christians, 0.


Back on subject:
I, too, refer to all handguns as "pistols."
The word "pistol" is of Italian origin, from back in the 15th or 16th century. At that time, there were neither revolvers nor semi-automatics...nor cartridges, nor magazines.
So, to me, "pistol" is the general case. Within that defined group are single-shot, manually-operated-repeating, revolver, and semi-automatic pistols.

My really, really early M1911 manual refers to its "magazine," not its "clip."
But I understand how the nomenclature may once have changed: The vacancy in the 1911's grip would've been the "magazine," and the object which fits into it the "clip."
That's because the M1 Garand suffers from the same confusing nomenclature: The hole in the action is called the "magazine," and the clip is, well, the "clip."
That's probably why some (all?) WW2 M1911A1 manuals may call its magazine a "clip": It helps eliminate confusion from the recruit's overburdened mind.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Too much energy is wasted on correcting people to the exact nomenclature... When someone speaks of a clip for a Glock we all know what they mean......

I have 2 magazine and 2 clips for my Shield.... So there.......


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Semantics is a powerful psychological tool used by those with an agenda to manipulate the minds of others.

BTW, a 'revolver' is actually a 'rotator'.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Go on glocktalk.com and you'll see a lot of this correcting going on.

I am one for preciseness in speech and writing, though I do make my share of mistakes... mostly typos. This used to drive a friend of mine crazy when we were in the fourth grade. But it's just a part of my personality. Probably helped me a lot since for most of my working life, I was in software development.

The binding arbiter in all of this would be your owner's manuals of the various firearms you have. A Glock, a Kimber, a Ruger, a Kahr... all of these refer to the device which holds ammunition and is secured within the gun's grip well is called a magazine, not a clip. Same for every semi-automatic rifle I own.... even my lever action Marlin.

I should think they would know what all of this is. But regardless, I stand by my post above, #2, and believe I responded with a valid and solid answer to pic's OP. When we use the correct terms we do help people who are new to all of this and along the way it helps our own credence, too. Look at it this way.

How many people have you run across who make some outlandish statements about firearms and ammunition? "It'll blow him off his feet and send him into the next room" or "The exit hole would be large enough to stick your head in it" or "If you hit him in his thumb, it will take his arm off" or "That caliber has so much kick, it's been know to break people's wrist" [those last two have actually been told to me]. The same people who utter these statements, I would bet also call magazines clips. Do you really want to be included in this group? And no, this is not being elitist.... it's being educated.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

When I was growing up in the dark ages.
A pistol was any hand gun. 
A clip was anything that held rounds.

Simple.

Still can't understand the changes.

But then when I was growing up could get any gun in the mail delivered to your door.

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...And no, this is not being elitist.... it's being educated.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes, exactly.


Thank you. I really don't care what people call the various components of firearms. I do what I do because I know it's correct, except when I make a mistake and then I am all ears to any corrections offered. One of the hardest things for many people to say is, "I don't know".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

These are called Banana clips !
Not to be confused with Banana Magazine


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Is that a banana in your [clip], or are you just glad to see me?" -with full respect, thanks to Mae West.

Jean doesn't let me keep my banana in a clip. She says that she needs to be able to peel it at a moment's notice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

pic said:


> These are called Banana clips !
> Not to be confused with Banana Magazine
> 
> View attachment 777


Correct.

This is a Banana Magazine...


----------

